# Lotus vs. Lithonia Comparison



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No one? You all suck!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> No one? You all suck!


6"? Where are you putting 6"? 

What's that dumb cable for?

No, I don't have a 6" Lotus for your comparison.

Your face sucks.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I can't get my hands on lotus so no.... I do have a bunch of lith wafers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents, 6" go in 10' ceilings.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

All my clients ask for 6".......


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> 99cents, 6" go in 10' ceilings.


Okay.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> All my clients ask for 6".......


Why?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Okay.


I'm sensing a little sarcasm in that, do you not agree?

I didn't make that up, I read it here many years ago. 4" recessed generally don't put out enough light for a 10' ceiling.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> Why?


I don't press it, I just do it. Easier for me to stock 1 size too.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'm sensing a little sarcasm in that, do you not agree?
> 
> I didn't make that up, I read it here many years ago. 4" recessed generally don't put out enough light for a 10' ceiling.


I was agreeing with you. I don't do many ceilings over 8' unless its commercial work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I was agreeing with you. I don't do many ceilings over 8' unless its commercial work.


Oh, sorry buddy :boat:

I'm surprised that the nicer houses you work in don't have 9' and 10' ceilings. Maybe it's due to the cold weather and wasted energy with high ceilings.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Oh, sorry buddy :boat:
> 
> I'm surprised that the nicer houses you work in don't have 9' and 10' ceilings. Maybe it's due to the cold weather and wasted energy with high ceilings.


No, it's not because of cold weather. Most high end homes with tall ceilings have recessed lighting already installed. Most of the reno jobs I do are 70's and newer. Last year we ripped apart a five year old home because the owner didn't like the floor plan  .


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Here is the inside of the driver to a Lithonia 6" wafer LED light:
> 
> 
> View attachment 100737
> ...


Is that a safety cable? lol
Edit: I guess for commercial use it's necessary?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NDC said:


> Is that a safety cable? lol


Yeah, and it goes against the entire idea of the light disconnecting from the driver. It needs to be cut if you want to use an extension cable. I also don't like the idea of the fragile light swinging around when I am wiring up the driver.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I also don't like the idea of the fragile light swinging around when I am wiring up the driver.


This is a really good point. I wire them up and leave them dangling all the time so that the ceilings can be painted.


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

I found this comparison, It really help you understand:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Xp3uN-BcxsbHZFdUxIOXJhc2FnVlVvMU9uZ3dEVFdWUUc0


Regards,
Josh


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

360alaska said:


> I found this comparison, It really help you understand:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Xp3uN-BcxsbHZFdUxIOXJhc2FnVlVvMU9uZ3dEVFdWUUc0
> 
> ...


Who wrote that comparison up?


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

Lotus, so it might be a bit biased, but still, if they?re using rubycon caps vs Chinese caps then that?s much better!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

360alaska said:


> Lotus, so it might be a bit biased, but still, if they?re using rubycon caps vs Chinese caps then that?s much better!


Do they pay well?


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

What do you mean? I don?t work for lotus lol. I?m a flight sim tech, I was just curious about the difference, that?s why I asked them...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

360alaska said:


> What do you mean? I don?t work for lotus lol. I?m a flight sim tech, I was just curious about the difference, that?s why I asked them...


Oh, well thank you.


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

What exactly is against the rules? Or are you just being a jerk?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360alaska said:


> What exactly is against the rules? Or are you just being a jerk?


Welcome aboard bro!

Hacks a good guy, just looks a tad off for a first post to be semi salesman quality, take no offense.


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

Originally, he’d replied and said that I was breaking the rules and also said something like “I’m glad lotus thinks they have a better product.” Really I have nothing to do with lotus. I discovered lotus lights on the show, “Ask this old house” and I’ve bought and installed 20 so far, I was just curious of the differences between lotus, lithonia, and aspect-led. A google search lead me to this thread and that same search yeileded the pdf file on a thread in a different forum. I got my answer but I was posted the pdf here to be helpful but really this guy is a a-hole. 

That being said, I ordered a few more of the builder grade lights, if somebody wants some pics of the inside of the led control box y’all speak up.

Regards,
Josh


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

360alaska said:


> but really this guy is a a-hole.


*an 

I am _an_ a-hole. And a handsome one at that :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360alaska said:


> Originally, he’d replied and said that I was breaking the rules and also said something like “I’m glad lotus thinks they have a better product.” Really I have nothing to do with lotus. I discovered lotus lights on the show, “Ask this old house” and I’ve bought and installed 20 so far, I was just curious of the differences between lotus, lithonia, and aspect-led. A google search lead me to this thread and that same search yeileded the pdf file on a thread in a different forum. I got my answer but I was posted the pdf here to be helpful but really this guy is a a-hole.
> 
> That being said, I ordered a few more of the builder grade lights, if somebody wants some pics of the inside of the led control box y’all speak up.
> 
> ...



Josh hang around a while and you'll get used to the place.

Not really different than a typical jobsite with 50 different personalities, some more abrasive than others.

I generally am taken as argumentative, I know that's really hard to believe but even my wife says it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Not all that related, but I'm working on a quote for a house that we probably won't get with 58 3" lotus gimbals in it with 9' and higher ceilings. Stupid architects. I think I am going to add another $10 per lotus light just because they are stupid.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Not all that related, but I'm working on a quote for a house that we probably won't get with 58 3" lotus gimbals in it with 9' and higher ceilings. Stupid architects. I think I am going to add another $10 per lotus light just because they are stupid.


3" gimbals ?? on that high a ceiling .,, that sorta like try to aim a crappy flashlight from ceiling to wall and not even that bright at all. 

I think that architect is brainless with common sense.


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

To make this thread more complete I've actually taken it upon myself to order one Aspect LED 4.75 inch fixture for teardown, I'll post a teardown when I get it.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I ever tell you guys how ugly those shower lights are?


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> I ever tell you guys how ugly those shower lights are?


They look the same on the website? Do you have a picture?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Been out of resi for a while.
When I did it 6" was popular, 5" was not that distinguishable to the customer.
4" sold well on the high end.
Looks like track homes of all values still get the 6" cans around here.
For cut-in with no access I liked a big can hole to work with.

What's the most popular can size now for common & high end resi?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The last 6" can I touched, I was ripping it down with an Estwing. By far, 4" lights take the majority of the cans I put in. At least 4 cans a week. Even in the commercial spaces lately. I had an office build-out a few weeks ago where the cans were spec'd 6" fluorescent. The customer overrode the architect and insisted on 4" LED.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The 4" wafer style lights like we are talking about here are just very tiny. They look kinda odd. I like the look of the 6", plus it's easier to work with when snaking wires in and when placing one under a joist.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The 4" wafer style lights like we are talking about here are just very tiny. They look kinda odd. I like the look of the 6", plus it's easier to work with when snaking wires in and when placing one under a joist.


I can see your point of view Hack., 

but what the wattage wise between those two if you dealt with them.?

Myself I rather use common 6 " verison as well it look better escpally on higher ceiling heights.,


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The 6" is VERY bright, needs a dimmer.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The 6" is VERY bright, needs a dimmer.


Yup.,, sunglasses time if you forgot the dimmer.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Look at me! I'm Hax. I put in 6" Lotus Lights because you're all stupid and less handsome than me. I don't work of a minivan because Aids. I have Amazon Prime, so go nibble your sister.


Your posts are getting angrier.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Your posts are getting angrier.


I have reported you to the forum security for changing my posts. This isn't a game.


I don't use lotus lights, damnit.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Your posts are getting angrier.


I agree with this oh about 80%.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> I agree with this oh about 80%.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Is this a joke to you???


The internet is serious business.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I refuse to allow you to ruin my good mood


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> I refuse to allow you to ruin my good mood


I don't think you understand how serious this is.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> The 4" wafer style lights like we are talking about here are just very tiny. They look kinda odd. I like the look of the 6", plus it's easier to work with when snaking wires in and when placing one under a joist.


I hear ya there. I've only put in the 4's, and you can juuuuust get the driver through if you are centered under a TJI and cut a bevel in the sheetrock.

ETA: That is with a strapped ceiling, so you get a 5/8-3/4" gap between the bottom of the TJI and the top of the rock. Not sure if it would fit in those areas not smart enough to use strapping.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I hear ya there. I've only put in the 4's, and you can juuuuust get the driver through if you are centered under a TJI and cut a bevel in the sheetrock.
> 
> ETA: That is with a strapped ceiling, so you get a 5/8-3/4" gap between the bottom of the TJI and the top of the rock. Not sure if it would fit in those areas not smart enough to use strapping.


I don't do much old work in houses with TJI's, only houses with 2X joists. Even then, you may not be able to fit a driver in the hole if it's centered on the joist, but you can always snake some low voltage wiring to that light and put the driver in another hole that it fits thru.


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi all,

Here's another recessed light this just entered the market for this year:

Sylvania Microdisk
(Available at Prolighting.com but this forum is stupid and won't let me post the link )

2 for 34$ Sylvania vs 1 for 46$ Lotus


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

```
[MEDIA=youtube]0B_Xp3uN-Bc[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

Finally figured out how to post my pictures, these are wet rated and come with a 5yr/50000 hour warranty. I did also notice that it has a foam gasket where the lotus has silicone. Also, the junction box comes with a gray and purple wire? I think maybe those two wires are for running the light off of 0-10v DC.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I put Lithonia 4" in for the first time this week. The long, skinny driver box is strange. You're best to use the KO's in the lid. The side KO's are for decoration. I didn't see the KO's in the lid on my first fixture. I ran armored cable into the side KO's which made it impossible to put the driver into the ceiling. After you get the hang of installing them, they're okay.


----------



## 360alaska (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm just putting these in homes, and using NM cable with clamp.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

360alaska said:


> Finally figured out how to post my pictures, these are wet rated and come with a 5yr/50000 hour warranty. I did also notice that it has a foam gasket where the lotus has silicone. Also, the junction box comes with a gray and purple wire? I think maybe those two wires are for running the light off of 0-10v DC.


If you're buying those lot lights for a house, you have to use the 0-10 volt dimmer for them. You can't use a normal dimmer. That's what the purple and grey wire are for.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

